# Can two AGR members combine their points?



## IHC (Feb 12, 2010)

Can two AGR members combine their points to book a roomette?

Or can points be transferred from one member to another to achieve enough points to book a roommette for the both of us?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 12, 2010)

No, you can't combine points to get a roomette. (Such as if A has 10,000 points and B has 8,000 points, you can't combine them for a 15,000 point award.) *BUT* since AGR awards are one way, if each has enough for an award, each could claim an award each way!  (A has 16,000 points and B has 18,000 points - they could not be combined to get 30,000 points for roomettes both ways. But A could redeem 15,000 points for a roomette from Y to Z, and B could redeem 15,000 points for a roomette from Z to Y!)


----------



## BeckysBarn (Feb 12, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> No, you can't combine points to get a roomette. (Such as if A has 10,000 points and B has 8,000 points, you can't combine them for a 15,000 point award.) *BUT* since AGR awards are one way, if each has enough for an award, each could claim an award each way!  (A has 16,000 points and B has 18,000 points - they could not be combined to get 30,000 points for roomettes both ways. But A could redeem 15,000 points for a roomette from Y to Z, and B could redeem 15,000 points for a roomette from Z to Y!)


You can also each buy up to 10,000 points. In the scenario above, A could buy 5,000 & B could buy 7,000 points to achieve the round trip.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 12, 2010)

That is the type thing that I am attempting to do using Ultimate Rewards, but I need to work with someone else that is in both AGR and Ultimate Rewards.


----------



## sechs (Feb 15, 2010)

RRrich said:


> That is the type thing that I am attempting to do using Ultimate Rewards, but I need to work with someone else that is in both AGR and Ultimate Rewards.


It seems like that might involve the bartering of points or rewards.
The Starwood Preferred Guest program allows free transfer of points between people living in the same household. It's handy for sweeping up otherwise orphan points in significant other's account.


----------

